# FS:24 Inch 4x24 Watt Coralife Lunar Aqualight Fixture Price Drop!



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I got this light, via a tank that I bought.

It's way to powerful for my Congo Puffer.

It has 3 fully functional settings. Daylight/UV & Lunar..

It doesn't come with the legs though. Im sure J&L has some.

$60firm

thx Ben


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top..

posting pics tonight.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

saturday morning bump!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictures of the light:


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

btw... these are power compact, not T5


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that will teach me to copy & paste.. lol

can you shed some info on this light apex

im a freshwater guy.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a 2x65 W power compact from Coralife with fans. Decent light in its day, but they do get very hot.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ohh i c..

is the price fair garry??


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, for comparison, here's someone selling this light on Reefcentral: FS: Coralife 24" Lunar Aqualight 2x65W PC Fixture w/LED - Reef Central Online Community


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm..maybe a price is drop is in order.

thanks for the help garry.


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

didn't mean to bash your sell, but bulbs look over due for replacement.

and yes, $150 is steep for fixture


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

fair enough..

hmm ill think about what id like for this unit in that case.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump price drop!

80 firm!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bumperoooO!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumperooo!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top!!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Price drop bump!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pending p/u!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sold!!! thanks Cowis!!


----------

